# Will my puppy grow any more?



## Lily_08 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have an 8 mo old GSD named Lily. I'm wondering if she is going to grow anymore. It doesn't seem like she's getting any bigger. I'm hoping that she will. She's not small, but I'm hoping she grows more.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

are you talking about height, or weight...if its weight, then yes, she will definately fill out a lot more. GSD take a while to develop to their full size


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she will.
the growth spurt slows down considerably after 6mo.

is she spayed?


----------



## Lily_08 (Jan 7, 2009)

She was spayed about a month ago. 
It just seems like she isn't growing. She weighs 50 pounds, her height and length seem to be staying the same.
She was very sick when she was a puppy and I'm worried that it stunt her growth


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lily_08
> She was very sick when she was a puppy and I'm worried that it stunt her growth


its a possibility...
but with normal growth - i'd put her at 60-65lbs by 2yrs.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Here is a standard growth chart for the GSD.
http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm

So by this chart her weight is standard.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My pup will be 11 months old on the 20th. She hasn't gotten any taller since she was 7 months old. She has only gained 7 lbs since 7 months. Mine currently weighs 63lbs and is 25 1/2 inches tall. I HOPE she doesn't get any taller. (She is also not spayed.)


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

Pandora had parvo as a puppy and she's been about the same height and length wise since 7/8 months old and she's very lean. I believe last time she was weighed she was about 50lbs or so.

I love her size









I always feel she is underweight but the vet keeps reassuring me that she's just fine and that being lean is probably in her favor.









This was taken right after she finished her dog training classes at petsmart.









Pandora today, playing in the mud as usual.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Mine continued to grow until they were two and fill out until three or four.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

> Quote:its a possibility...
> but with normal growth - i'd put her at 60-65lbs by 2yrs.


Wow really? Mine's 8 months and already 60lbs...hope she gets to be a big girl!


----------



## Lily_08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily is also very lean. I've noticed this with a lot of German Shepherds. Actually, pretty much every one I've seen has been rather lean, and long! I think that's just part of their body structure. I like it. Fierce, yet elegant. Pandora actually looks a lot like Lily.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Lily_08.... Actually, pretty much every one I've seen has been rather lean, and long! I think that's just part of their body structure. ...


The late Barker the Younger was not lean. She was barrel chested, big boned and a real tank. I think the working lines sheps are more robust than the show line dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86
> 
> 
> > Quote:its a possibility...
> ...


i meant normal growth for an 8mo old that is only 50lbs currently.

60/65 is a lower normal for a female GSD. w/o knowing the parents, bloodlines, structure or even seeing a photo - i can only guess that an 8mo old dog will gain approximately 15 more lbs by the time they are 2 which is when most dogs mature. my female continued to fill out until the 3-4 range and i believe my male will too since he still has a pretty narrow chest. but i adopted him at 10 months and 60lbs, he's now 70lbs and perfect! at the most in his lifetime i doubt i'll see him over 75lbs... he's just not a huge dog.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well Sydney's dad was a big boy. He weighed about 120lbs or so but he was lean and muscular. I was hoping that Sydney might have a little bit of that in her


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 60/65 is a lower normal for a female GSD.


60 to 65 is actually closer to "the mid to high side of "standard" for a female. The Standard calls for females to be from 22 to 32 KG. Which translates to 48.2 to 70.4 lbs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^wow, i've never seen it stated that low (48lbs sounds unheard of). i also thought it was less broad and more like 60-70 and males 70-80.

thanks!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lily_08She was spayed about a month ago.
> It just seems like she isn't growing. She weighs 50 pounds, her height and length seem to be staying the same.
> She was very sick when she was a puppy and I'm worried that it stunt her growth


Everyone...er... dog is different. Since she recently underwent a major surgery, i.e. an invasive surgery, it is possible that her system is using much of what it would normally contribute to growth to complete the healing process.

Was she growing before the spay?

Just to be clear, and hopefully prevent any chance of what I'm saying to be misperceived, I'm not saying spaying stunted her growth, I'm saying that since the surgery opened up your dog's major body cavity, her system could still be recovering, therefore her normal growing is possibly being temporarily interrupted while she recovers from the surgery and she'll start growing again once her system feels it's done recovering.

With that said, I find it hard to believe she would not grow any more. She's still got a LONG way to go to reach full physical maturity, so I bet she gains quite a bit more in size.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Lily_08,

Jake was quite sick as a pup too. He had a combination of vaccine reactions and food intolerance for aobut 3 months. He was VERY VERY skinny, had to be hospitalized a few times for fluids, etc. Happy to say he is now 100% better at 10 months. Our vet basically told us that he will probably be lean now until he's about 1.5 - 2 years, that's when he will fill out.

I actually noticed this weekend, he must have had a growth spurt. I can tell cuz he looks a little taller and he thinned out a bit.

So I wouldn't worry, she's got a ways to grow yet.


----------

